# First time shooting with Axiom Ocularis



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hei vaan :wave:

As eveyone already knows, Axiom Ocularis is new Slingshot from Simple Shot.

First this felt little too thin because I'm used to thicker frames. Lack of thickness is not a problem, this frame is sturdy.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice new catty and good shooting bud.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great shooting





Mr Brooks said:


> Nice new catty and good shooting bud.


Thanks Tag & Mr Brooks 

Skulls are cool


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's an awesome frame but you could shoot them all well. Great shooting!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That's an awesome frame but you could shoot them all well. Great shooting!


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:

I haven't try pfs yet...

Now I'm not sure which is better, skull beads or ear plugs


----------

